# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Sydneysider DIYer

## venetian

Good afternoon peeps, 
Thanks for having me here. 
Fairly new to these shores, I hail from that place in Italy that people still think is sinking  :Smilie:  
I've recently started to renovate our place and I'm here to learn stuff and to share the little knowledge I've gathered during the years. 
Looking forward to many interesting conversations! 
Marco

----------


## OBBob

Welcome

----------

